# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: C++0x >  Various Questions

## QbProg

What will be the major impact on having WPF for C++ coding? Only eye-candy or something usefoul?

As the C++ language increases in complexity , compilers tend to be more slow from release to release. I have seen this for every release of Visual C++. How will be the VC10 speed compared to VC2008?

How it is going with intellisense?  :Smilie:  Last time I read something you were planning of using a light DBMS for that! I really hope that things get fixed for big projects!

offtopic questions:
(ATL attributes will still work in VC10?)
(in the long future, what are the plans for native UI development? Nothing more RADish and modern than MFC,?  :Smilie: 

Keep on with the good work!
QbProg

----------


## Damien Watkins

Hello

For the Intellisense part of your question I just posted on this thread: http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showthread.php?t=467035

Thanks
Damien

----------


## Damien Watkins

Hello

For the compiler speed aspect, VS2010 is far too premature to be definitive about this but, as an approximation, we are not adding compiler features that I anticipate will add too much cost however adding features naturally has some cost  so if I said no major change that could be a good guesstimate at this stage.

Thanks
Damien

----------


## amohindra

"What will be the major impact on having WPF for C++ coding? Only eye-candy or something usefoul?"

The new editor is based on WPF, there are lot of usefull features that we gain by adopting WPF. The editor for example is extensible so 3rd parties will be able to extend on top of the editor functionality. This means we will see a lots of new utilities which will help developers around the world.

Moreover the new editor will help increase productivity for developers, especially developers dealing with large source code bases as it makes it easier for them to navigate around the source code.

Thanks,

Amit Mohindra
Visual C++ Team

----------


## marobert-MS

> How it is going with intellisense?  Last time I read something you were planning of using a light DBMS for that! I really hope that things get fixed for big projects!


As a matter of fact, our #1 goal for Dev10 is to improve performance and scalability for large projects. The architectural overhaul underway is designed to improve the designtime scenarios that have frustrated our customers for a long time (NCB corruption, performance on header file update, and performance on switching configurations to name a few). 

The new implementation will utilize SQLCE as its backend rather than the NCB file. Using a shipping database system has gone a long way towards improving performance and reliability for our intellisense and browsing experience. 

Thanks,
Mark Roberts
Visual C++ Team

----------


## STLDude

I really appreciate that you guys are participating in this discussions.

----------

